# env-update steigt aus -depcache-Fehler

## 2bbionic

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Problem, wenn ich env-update aufrufen will:

```
 XX/ # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 122: nedd: command not found

```

Ich habe mir die /var/lib/init.d/depcache mal angeschaut, da steht tatsächlich nedd statt need. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich, wenn ich es in depcache geändert habe, die Änderung rückgängig gemacht wird. 

wie kann ich vorghehen? ein emerge --sync habe ich gemacht, ohne Änderung des Fehlers...

Mein System (uname -a):

Linux XX 2.6.11.4 #2 Thu Mar 24 13:17:08 CET 2005 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Grüsse,

2bbionic

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

```
grep -r nedd /etc/init.d/*
```

Gugg mal, ob der Einzeiler fündig wird  :Smile: 

Der depcache wird aus den vorhandenen initskripten erstellt, daher erscheint der Fehler auch jedesmal wieder nachdem depscan.sh aufgerufen wird.

Poly

----------

## 2bbionic

Danke; hab's gefunden, es war eines meiner Skripte. Ich hatte an der falschen Stelle gesucht...

----------

